# Advice needed - probably TMI, especially for the men!



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm panicking a bit and very confused!

I don't want to go into detail about dates & acts, etc., but there is a possibility of pregnancy, although we're not trying 

The last few months my periods & symptoms have been exactly the same - I could tell you exactly which day my symptoms would start, and my cycle has been 32 days, like clockwork.

This month seems a bit bizarre 

I've pretty much had the same symptoms, but quite a bit milder. The bloating and cramping hasn't been anywhere near as noticeable. AF was due today. Ordinarily, I would have noticed some spotting last night, but nothing. This morning a bit of spotting when I got up, so I was sure it was starting. Then there was nothing for a couple of hours. Next trip to the loo had a bit more spotting, so I popped a pad in just in case.

Just went back to the loo again expecting to be full flow - and still only have light spotting.

Normally by now it would be full on & I'd have quite a bit of pain. I took 2 ibuprofen this morning because I thought I was starting, but haven't felt much since.

The spotting isn't fresh blood (sorry, TMI) - just light brown. I'm not feeling as though I'm going to get my period - I feel a little heavy, but nowhere near as bad as normal in anticipation of AF.

BG is normally quite a bit higher in the few days before AF - and I haven't had this either.

This is really not normal for me. Something doesn't feel right.

Could I be pregnant?


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Emma i went through this the other week also like yourself we were not trying at the time, i had very bad cramps and the bloating was unreal unfortunetly the day before i was going out to buy the test i came on so knew i was not pregnant in that instance.The things your describing sound very much like pregnancy symptoms but your only going to know for certain if you go out and buy a test hun only you yourself know if things dont feel right so best to find out for certain one way or the other
Good luck xx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 4, 2010)

After another trip to the loo, I can report that AF has finally decided to grace me with her presence good & proper.

I'm very relieved.

But also a teeny bit disappointed.

AF seems to like waiting until I verbalise a concern that she won't come, before hitting me with her full force. How kind of her.

Anyway, panic over!

Many thanks, Steffie


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 4, 2010)

do you want a wee bambino then.............??


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 4, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> do you want a wee bambino then.............??



Basically yes, but my OH doesn't yet, so don't tell him!


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 4, 2010)

It's a funny thing, that strange stab of disappointment.....  remember it well.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 5, 2010)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Basically yes, but my OH doesn't yet, so don't tell him!



Thats nice............I would try and convince him first though......he might get upset....

It is the best thing in the world though.....


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 5, 2010)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Thats nice............I would try and convince him first though......he might get upset....
> 
> It is the best thing in the world though.....



I'm being totally irrational anyway, seeing as we have an expensive wedding to fund and live in a one-bedroomed flat! 

I'll work on him, so hopefully we can make it happen after the wedding


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 11, 2010)

So, an update on this and some more advice please!

AF did arrive, but it took her ages to get going and she never really got as heavy as normal, although I did have the usual cramps.

This week my BG dropped all of a sudden and I'm now having hypos (& rebound highs) allover the place. Yesterday had 4 hypos, 2 of which were under 3 & pretty scary.

So yesterday I picked up the cheapest pregnancy test I could find in Boots and did it when I arrived at work - it looked like a very very faint positive. I asked my colleague, who has 4 children, and she reckoned it was a positive. However, the window was pretty small & the line could barely be seen and, as I said, it was the cheapest test I could find. So I went out at lunchtime and bought 2 better ones out of Superdrug, and took one of them yesterday afternoon. Definitely negative. Took the other with first morning urine today - again negative.

However, the crazy hypos are continuing. Am I being paranoid to still be worrying about this?


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

However, the crazy hypos are continuing. Am I being paranoid to still be worrying about this?
No you are not being paranoid, put your mind at rest and see your gp. The mind/body can play tricks on us at times especially when theres something we want.Take care hun
gail


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2010)

Em in no way are you being paranoid i can only echo what Gail said go to see your GP hun set your mind at ease and then nothing will be up in the air xx

Good luck  x


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 11, 2010)

HI

I would definately go to the docs just to put your mind at rest because you did have one positive test. Especially if the hypo's are unusal for you at your time of the month because you tend to have lots of hypo's in the first couple of months of pregnancy. Good luck x


----------



## Cate (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd recommend the clearblue digital test, done 1st thing in the morning - gp's don't actually do pg tests ime as the home ones are as sensitive as what they use.

A friend had 3 neg tests before getting a positive, she kept testing because she didn't feel right.

Good luck either way


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone.

I left work early and got an emergency appointment with a GP this afternoon. I'm going tomorrow morning for a blood pregnancy test and might get the results tomorrow afternoon, but it's likely to be Monday. Not looking forward to waiting & wondering all weekend.

The doctor reckons it's unlikely that I'm pregnant, but he said it could be that I *was*, but lost it very early on. This would explain the faint positive & subsequent negatives, since the hcg hormone will be steadily decreasing. It also explains the hypos, since there could still be other pregnancy hormones kicking around. So I guess if the blood test comes back negative I'll never know.

I'm exhausted. I've got a bad headache from all the hypos. And I'm emotionally drained. I went from suspecting I was pregnant to thinking I wasn't, to then suspecting I was again & getting a positive test. Then two negative tests & I was sure I wasn't, but my BG plummeting through the floor made me suspect again. Now I might be pregnant, might not be pregnant, and might have been pregnant but lost it. Quite emotional, and can't bear this not knowing.

I don't see me going to work tomorrow. I won't be surprised if I have more hypos, or my BG shoots the other way. Even if my BG is fine, I don't know if I could face it, as I'm so tired & drained & scared.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear of all the uncertainty Emma, I hope they are able to get you the results as soon as possible.


----------



## gail1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Emma am thinking of you hunnie, please take care of yourself. Sending you lots of love and hugs
xxxxxxxxx
gail


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 12, 2010)

I hope you can get the results today to put your mind at rest I can't imagine what all the wondering and waiting is doing to you. It sounds like you could do with the day off today to rest. Hope your okay x


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks so much for the support, everyone. Obviously my OH knows about it, and one of my colleagues, but I don't really want anyone else in my life to know. Having the support on here really means a lot.

I'm just back from the docs. Blood taken, and I've to phone doc at about 3pm to see if they have the results. If not, it'll be Monday.

Not going to work. BG seems to be a bit better, but I'm really emotional and exhausted.

I'm trying really hard not to let my imagination run away with me, but on reflection I haven't felt "normal" since before "AF" (or whatever the bleed was). She arrived last Thursday and was gone by Tuesday this week, and I don't feel as though my hormones have settled down again. I'm getting slight cramping and sore boobs, when ordinarily at this point I'd be feeling nothing. Also flatulence and headaches, but I guess these could be because of the hypos.

Not really sure how I'm feeling - I guess I won't be until I get an answer. The thing I'm most scared of now is thinking it was a very early miscarriage (or "chemical pregnancy" as it's so lovingly called).

When I saw the doc yesterday we had the inevitable conversation about contraception - very embarrassing. I told him I wasn't keen on anything involving hormones, but that I think this incident will be more than enough contraception from now on!


----------



## Persil (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Emma,

Just wanted to say that I hope you do get some results today!! I'll be thinking of you!! 

Take care.

Vicki 
xxx


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 12, 2010)

Just spoke to the doc. Test was negative!

I'm overwhelmingly relieved. Feel as though a huge weight has been lifted.

I guess I'll never know whether or not I was pregnant for a short time - so I'm going to assume I wasn't. I stopped taking the pill in January, and it seems my hormones are *still* settling down.

I'm mad at myself for taking a risk and putting myself through this needlessly. Suffice to say we will be much more careful from now on!

I must say that the doc I dealt with was awesome. I've never seen him before, but he was great - sympathetic and not at all patronising. Very rare, in my experience!

Thanks to everyone for all the support, I would have gone crazy without you!

Fully intend to have a fab weekend now


----------



## gail1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Im glad you got the result you wanted hunnie. Now have a good weekend  and take care
gail


----------



## PhoebeC (Nov 13, 2010)

Glad your happy, and finally know the score.

xx


----------

